

AIG sues BofA for $10 billion alleging "massive fraud" - agotterer
http://www.cnbc.com/id/44059438

======
joezydeco
AIG's Exhibit 1 on trial should one copy of "The Big Short" by Michael Lewis.
You'll never trust any bank ever again after reading that book.

------
agotterer
Hypothetically, if BofA failed, could the government even afford to cover
FDIC?

